

Comcast donating to defeat the mayor who is bringing gigabit fiber to Seattle - sgloutnikov
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/10/31/comcast-is-donating-heavily-to-defeat-the-mayor-who-is-bringing-gigabit-fiber-to-seattle

======
aioprisan
$10k does not buy an election. sounds like the outgoing guy is trying to buy a
headline himself.

